# Re: Mystic Blue and Silver Gray



## Atlantis (Oct 19, 2002)

Some pics from the UK comparing Mystic to Topaz and Silver Grey to TiAg are at:
BM3W


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

I think im going to like this silver gray. I guessed that i would. I cant make a decision about mystic blue yet.

Where can you find those colored panels? Are they in dealers' showrooms?


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

> Where can you find those colored panels? Are they in dealers' showrooms?


My dealer received samples last Friday (Jan. 31). I had another look at them today in the sunlight and I might yet be another convert to Silver Grey.


----------

